# Your Dream Tank



## Round Head

One day I would like to achieve a scape that I can be very proud of.
Having a crossed-eye for arts & decorations, aquascape is not my natural ability.
For this reason, this hobby is very challenging and interesting for me.
I'll get there slowly but surely but for now, here is my dream tank (not mine, I found it somewhere on the web).
Let's see your current tank or your dream tank that you are proud of.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

100% ada is my dream tank heres 2 out of thousands...


----------



## ZOSICK

a bare, exept for black gravel 1000gal.


----------



## flashover00

ada = A+++
I would take anyone of those fully stocked with discus


----------



## SNAKEBITE

here you go flash


----------



## Round Head

What's an ADA?
Is that a rimless tank style or aquascape style?


----------



## flashover00

SNAKEBITE said:


> here you go flash


AMAZING....lol...new plan, grow discus out huge(which isnt a problem as of yet), breed them, set a few aside to create a tank like this


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Lane, with your setup, you can absolutely do a tank like the one you posted.. even better IMO

You just have to get the grouping, and volume of plants in there.
If you let your Toninas grow without trimming for a good while, you will have a massive amount in no time. L Cuba grows out of control fast. You should have too much of that stuff in a week.
All you need is some HC, and some patience to plant it lol
I think Most Toninas, with the exception of fluviatillis, make better midground plants. The key is hardscaping


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Round Head said:


> What's an ADA?
> Is that a rimless tank style or aquascape style?


*A*qua *D*esign *A*mano
Takashi Amano is the mastermind behind ADA

the styles are amano,iwagumi...


----------



## Round Head

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Lane, with your setup, you can absolutely do a tank like the one you posted.. even better IMO
> 
> You just have to get the grouping, and volume of plants in there.
> If you let your Toninas grow without trimming for a good while, you will have a massive amount in no time. L Cuba grows out of control fast. You should have too much of that stuff in a week.
> All you need is some HC, and some patience to plant it lol
> I think Most Toninas, with the exception of fluviatillis, make better midground plants. The key is hardscaping


You're right about that Joe. I love a combination of wood and rocks. Wood is real easy for me to find. I just need the river to drop a little and a quick walk with my dogs will find some nice winter washed roots and branches. Rocks on the other hand is hard to find because I like tall slender pieces with edges. I really don't like the short stubby rocks because they just take alot of space and will eventually get covered by the plants. Right now I have a big cone shape rock in my tank but it looks real dorky and perverted, LOL. Maybe I'll just stick with wood for now. What is HC, Joe?
By the way, can you tell me what is that red plant on the slight right background in that pic?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Round Head said:


> Lane, with your setup, you can absolutely do a tank like the one you posted.. even better IMO
> 
> You just have to get the grouping, and volume of plants in there.
> If you let your Toninas grow without trimming for a good while, you will have a massive amount in no time. L Cuba grows out of control fast. You should have too much of that stuff in a week.
> All you need is some HC, and some patience to plant it lol
> I think Most Toninas, with the exception of fluviatillis, make better midground plants. The key is hardscaping


You're right about that Joe. I love a combination of wood and rocks. Wood is real easy for me to find. I just need the river to drop a little and a quick walk with my dogs will find some nice winter washed roots and branches. Rocks on the other hand is hard to find because I like tall slender pieces with edges. I really don't like the short stubby rocks because they just take alot of space and will eventually get covered by the plants. Right now I have a big cone shape rock in my tank but it looks real dorky and perverted, LOL. Maybe I'll just stick with wood for now. *What is HC*, Joe?
By the way, can you tell me what is that red plant on the slight right background in that pic?
[/quote]

HC - Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

> HC - Hemianthus callitrichoides











Lane, the plant sort of on the right that is blood red is Ludwigia glandulosa. I have it, but it doesn't seem to want to branch out for me yet..
Grows very slow for me at the moment..

The plant under it with the red crown is Hemigraphis traian


----------



## SNAKEBITE

another favorite...
substrate is sand
hes not dosing
not sure about co2 but one of my serra would love it and look good there


----------



## BlackSunshine

that 1st tanks ok.
The styling is not really to my tastes. But the upkeep required to keep it looking like that has to be respected.

I'm personally not all gagga about ADA products. however Amanos great scapes are quite impressive. And the variety of rock types he has made avalible to himself is also nice. And his usage of plants is an art. 
His products however are over-rated and over priced. they are nice. but I think a little unnessacarry. The products aren't what are going to make your scape amazing. its your dedication to see it thru. Thats it. There are much cheaper alternatives avalible that will get the job done just as well as ADA equipment. 
But if you don't cringe at the thought of paying 100 bucks for a 10 gallon tank. Yeah. go for it. ADA man.









For my "dream tank" I'm working on it. I think something similer to the second amano is what i'd like to acheive


----------



## Round Head

DiPpY eGgS said:


> HC - Hemianthus callitrichoides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane, the plant sort of on the right that is blood red is Ludwigia glandulosa. I have it, but it doesn't seem to want to branch out for me yet..
> Grows very slow for me at the moment..
> 
> The plant under it with the red crown is Hemigraphis traian
Click to expand...

OK, I had some HC from you when you helped me with the initial startup.
I had no problems growning this plant, as a matter of fact it grew so well and so fast that I was not able to manage them so I got rid of them all. I like the ET better and still have some but I still learning how to scape them too. WoW, I didn't know L. glandulosa can be so red; hmm,, very interesting.


----------



## therizman1

I have to agree with BS about ADA... not to mention he hardly does any of his own work, he has other people who actually take care of his tanks, etc.

He does set them up nice, but half the battle is keeping them looking that good IMO... and he doesnt do any of that.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

E triandra is a very nice plant, and it grows rediculously fast
It is easy to trim and keep looking good, but you have to do it several times a week lol

Just trim it where it is getting too thick and that's it. 
I, for the first time, trimmed my stem plants without uprooting them. I really don't know
why it took me this long to try doing that.. 
But it looks good, and I think it might take longer for them to grow back








More on that later..


----------



## Round Head

DiPpY eGgS said:


> E triandra is a very nice plant, and it grows rediculously fast
> It is easy to trim and keep looking good, but you have to do it several times a week lol
> 
> Just trim it where it is getting too thick and that's it.
> I, for the first time, trimmed my stem plants without uprooting them. I really don't know
> why it took me this long to try doing that..
> But it looks good, and I think it might take longer for them to grow back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on that later..


What the heck!!!
Joe, I trimmed like that for the first time last week too.
You know how the L. Pantanal is when they get big and tall; the top is full and red while the lower main stem is almost bare and dead looking.
Well, I trimmed off the top portion to leave the main stem alone and now the main stem is yielding alot of side shoots.
But you know what, I also replanted a few tops just for insurance since I didn't know if the main stem will live. 
Trimming this way sure makes the water alot cleaner and not gut out the peat bottom.
When I know the exact placement for all of my plants, I will trim them this way to maintain a good scape.
I love ET so much due to what you said above and I think that my new foreground will be strictly ET.
Glossos and small swords are OK but they are so much more high maintenance than ET.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

lol Lane!
-Funny that we tried the same thing for the first time.. lol You did great by planting some tops for insurance.
You will eventually have to pull up some stems, When that time comes, I'm going to do that much slower and more carefully. It might be a good idea to have a siphon at the base of the plant for uprooting.
E triandra is just as fast growing as glosso IMO. Trimming is easy as long as you keep up with it


----------

